# Mood Stabilizer Needed



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm looking into finding a good mood stabilizer. Anyone have any luck with a certain one? Thank you.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I hear Lamictal is popular.


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I hear Lamictal is popular.


i heard its not too safe


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

codeblue213 said:


> i heard its not too safe


One of the side effects is the rash, which i'm sure you've heard of. I tried Lamictal but got the rash so I had to discontinue. Is that what you mean?


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> One of the side effects is the rash, which i'm sure you've heard of. I tried Lamictal but got the rash so I had to discontinue. Is that what you mean?


yes, the rash. what i'm having now is intense feelings of dread. I can't grasp what's right in front of me. I hope these help with that feeling.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

Give lithium a try


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

Trileptal...no side effects for me


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

codeblue213 said:


> I'm looking into finding a good mood stabilizer. Anyone have any luck with a certain one? Thank you.


I take Lamictal and never had the rash; been using it for 7 yrs, now. It works well for me.
\Lamictal does NOT (error corrected) have the weight gain normally associated with Lithium.
About the rash: either you get it or you don't. There is a standard protocol for taking it, that is a very slow increase in dosage, over a couple of weeks. If the rash does not appear after several weeks, it probably never will (the rash is actually an allergic reaction to it)


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

A lot of anti-seizure meds seems to have a skin rash and liver monitoring problem. They also seem to be used for mood stabilizing as well.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 7, 2011)

L-tryptophan.
A good nights rest


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

Sleepwalker said:


> I take Lamictal and never had the rash; been using it for 7 yrs, now. It works well for me.
> \Lamictal does NOT (error; sorry) have the weight gain normally associated with Lithium.
> About the rash: either you get it or you don't. There is a standard protocol for taking it, that is a very slow increase in dosage, over a couple of weeks. If the rash does not appear after several weeks, it probably never will (the rash is actually an allergic reaction to it)


Actually I meant to say Lamictal Does NOT have a weight-gain issue like Lithium.


----------

